# Expat Family Social Group



## Amis (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello

Living in Turkey has been a wonderful experience for us as a family. However, we do sometimes feel a little isolated, and would love to meet up with other families with kids. Does anyone know of organised meetings or perhaps day-trips - educational or just for fun – for expats? Are you considering organising a group, or would you be interested in getting involved in organising one? It would be an excellent opportunity to share experiences for adults and children alike.


----------



## Arva (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello there!
You are located in Yalova? Wow, that's surprising. It's a tiny city and we never get western expats there. Unless you're originally Arab.
I'm from Yalova too. In fact I'm born and raised there! We can meet up some time


----------

